# Letting go



## SUZIWORD

So, when you are reconciling how do you let go of the time that you were separated? For instance....found out through the grapevine....H went out with ex and kids (on our boat), then also dated a woman (told for about a month) even took kids to her house. Now when we discussed it this weekend, that is not the way it all came out. But at any rate, H wants to throw in my face my going out with the girls during our separation (dinner and clubbing). What is the difference?

So, how do you let it go? How do you know if you made the right decision. I swear the man is one way when "wanting" me back versus "having" me back. 

I love this man, but sometimes I sure don't like him very much at all.


----------



## that_girl

I couldn't let that go. It would haunt me. Seriously, it would.


----------



## SUZIWORD

And the way I found out was through the kids. We were just sitting there talking and they said something about both! And I was like what?!? Oh, don't tell dad we told you. So, the more I thought about it, the madder I got. So I did tell dad...and his response was to get mad at them! Really.....so you would want them to lie!?! Then don't involve them in your plans if you don't want them to say anything. They are young kids! 

Then I am like okay you want to ***** at me b/c I got hurt b/c my family had a party and I wasn't allow to go b/c of you, but it seemed okay that you hurt me with going out. 

There are other things that have happened too, like while moving my stuff out during our separation I found out he threw away my winter clothes when I asked him about he, he said he didn't know what happened to them...but the more I pushed he finally said he did throw them away b/c he was mad. He doesn't have his wedding ring either anymore, he forgot where he put it really.....so did you throw that away too.....

I just don't want all this resentment to build up. OMG did I seriously make a mistake!


----------



## that_girl

I would have issues with my husband dating/sleeping with someone in the few months we were separated. I'd have to really think if I could deal with that forever...therapy would be a must.

I'm sorry you are going through this. It's a sucky situation.

And I don't like that he wanted the kids to keep secrets. Talk about guilt for them! No good.


----------

